# Central virgina



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just moved down to Central Virginia looking for work for this upcoming winter have over 15 years experience in snow plowing


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

FISHERBOY said:


> Just moved down to Central Virginia looking for work for this upcoming winter have over 15 years experience in snow plowing


Ah, for a moment there I was wondering where this thread was going.... Virginia.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Love the Harrisonburg area, the 636 is a beauty road. Lots of history in that area if you're into that.


----------



## VASNOWNICE (Oct 15, 2015)

Were looking for reliable help in Richmond VA and Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

VASNOWNICE said:


> Were looking for reliable help in Richmond VA and Fredericksburg, VA


I believe I filled out some info for your company a few weeks ago


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you find work?


----------

